# Red Maple Leaf Issue



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I have two red maples I planted two years ago that are giving me some issues. The trees are growing great but this is the second summer in a row where the leaves start to turn black on the tips and eventually die and fall off well before fall. Has anyone ran into an issue like this before?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you recently added mulch? I seen that happen when a lot of new mulch is added to the roots.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

Actually I did a few weeks ago. I just don't remember if I did the same thing last year.


----------

